# There are Cougars in Northwestern Ontario ... here's the proof!



## Lake Girl (Mar 27, 2017)

Interesting find near Thunder Bay, Ontario...
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/thund...ay-may-answer-mountain-lion-mystery-1.4041876

I know I have seen one just west of Atikokan (halfway between where I live and Thunder Bay) while travelling on highway 11 circa 1991.  The difference with the one mentioned in the article was it was a dark colour.  Originally thought it was a bear until I noticed the long tail.

I have also seen a Lynx and Bobcat within the last 4 years...


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow, I'd think it's both cool and scary to think they're around.


----------



## blades (Mar 27, 2017)

They tracked one with a radio collar awhile back from the west coast up into Canada back stateside and finally lost contact somewhere after Ohio. 
Then you have the coyotes interbreeding with wolves on the eastern side of the states- was a PBS show about that.
Got to love the various DNR departments -deney everything until proof is over whelming.


----------



## georgepds (Mar 27, 2017)

blades said:


> They tracked one with a radio collar awhile back from the west coast up into Canada back stateside and finally lost contact somewhere after Ohio.
> Then you have the coyotes interbreeding with wolves on the eastern side of the states- was a PBS show about that.
> Got to love the various DNR departments -deney everything until proof is over whelming.




The interesting idea is not a person tracking a cougar but a cougar tracking a person

Any ideas why the big guys are back?


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 27, 2017)

I understand Winnipeg is a hot spot.

http://www.winnipegsun.com/2013/07/09/winnipeg-a-cougar-hot-spot


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 27, 2017)

blades said:


> Then you have the coyotes interbreeding with wolves on the eastern side of the states-


This thread made me think of those too, coywolves.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 27, 2017)

jatoxico said:


> Wow, I'd think it's both cool and scary to think they're around.


Hubby gave me a good size folding knife to carry when out walking the dog so I'm not helpless ... more concerned with the wolves than anything.

There are still huge tracks of land in NWO with a whole lot of nothing but trees, rocks, water


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 27, 2017)

velvetfoot said:


> I understand Winnipeg is a hot spot.
> 
> http://www.winnipegsun.com/2013/07/09/winnipeg-a-cougar-hot-spot


Wrong kind of cougars!  Those are the 2 legged kind...


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 27, 2017)

blades said:


> Got to love the various DNR departments -deney everything until proof is over whelming.


We had a couple reported sightings to the west of us in the 90s .... MNR denied they existed in Ontario.  Hard to use that argument with the physical proof of a body


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2017)

We have a cougar or two in our neighborhood too.


----------



## blades (Mar 28, 2017)

It's a bit un-nerving at 5am  heading for the deer stand to have a long tailed kitty of a couple hundred pounds in your headlights sauntering down the lane in front of you.  Gives you second thoughts about who is hunting what at that point.  And then there is the guy next door that shows me the game cam pics of Miss Kitty having a discussion with Mr Black Bear ( which at the time also were not in that area according to DNR ).  He doesn't hunt  but but has about 20 game cams up around his property.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 28, 2017)

blades said:


> It's a bit un-nerving at 5am heading for the deer stand to have a long tailed kitty of a couple hundred pounds in your headlights sauntering down the lane in front of you.


You do have a gun if you need to use it!  I know I would be turning around and heading home.  Large increase of Miss Kitty and her kin in your area?  I know their range can be pretty large but are they more inclined to return to the area of birth like eagles and other critters?  Just follow the food source?  Stay out of habitat of other predators or don't care?  Don't know enough...


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 28, 2017)

Report the sightings?  http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/wildlifehabitat/cougar.html  Think they are trying to figure out the population there at least.  Not like MNR here which is just ignore and say they are a stray from ....


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 28, 2017)

velvetfoot said:


> I understand Winnipeg is a hot spot.
> 
> http://www.winnipegsun.com/2013/07/09/winnipeg-a-cougar-hot-spot


I've always wanted to check Winnipeg out.


----------



## DuckDog (Apr 2, 2017)

We've had them down here for a decade. The MNR 100% denied their existance even after getting so many reports.....

http://blogs.canoe.com/outdoorsguy/...htings-in-ontario-on-the-rise/comment-page-1/

https://stittsvillecentral.ca/maybe-it-was-a-cougar-after-all/


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 3, 2017)

We have been seeing more big cats around our rural lake property in upstate NY.  We are used to seeing bobcats, but these guys are bigger.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 3, 2017)

Long tail or minimal tail ... Lynx and bobcat have a short tail.  I know the cat I saw had a tail of approximately equal length as the body.  One of the reasons I don't have much respect for MNR's comments that people are seeing Lynx or bobcat ... so the long tail is a figment of the imagination?


----------



## blades (Apr 4, 2017)

Whole lotta differance in paw print size as well.   Broad some what flattend head vs them little kitties more rounded.  Yep long tail almost body length -acts as part of steering - stablizer at speed in corners.  Might want to be a bit more careful when ya open that next can of sardines.


----------



## Cynnergy (Apr 5, 2017)

I've seen a few in my time and the tail is a dead giveaway.  We had one in the yard last summer.  First thing I saw was a giant long bushy tail casually disappearing behind the shed.  It then proceeded to lay down on the driveway and stare at me [emoji15].  I don't know how long he was watching me mow the lawn before that!  Haha I wasn't sure how much use the lawn mower would be in a tussle so I backed slowly away and into the house while yelling at dear husband.  He then got in closer to take pics on his phone.  Idiot.  But still alive and with some blurry cell phone pics to tell the tale.

The first time I saw one I was about 16 and driving my kid sister and her friends down the road.  A tawny shape jumped in front of the truck and at first I thought it was a deer until the tail came into view.  I drove everybody back to my parents' house asap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 5, 2017)

With small kids that are always playing outside, they better run pretty quick if I ever see one around my house.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 5, 2017)

sportbikerider78 said:


> With small kids that are always playing outside, they better run pretty quick if I ever see one around my house.


The cougar not the kids ... warn the kids to yell at the top of their lungs and not run!


----------



## Brian26 (Apr 6, 2017)

The state denies they are here in Connecticut despite all the sightings but a few years ago one was struck and killed on the highway. It had traveled 2000 miles from the Black Hills of South Dakota. 

http://www.newstimes.com/news/article/Robert-Miller-Cougars-in-Connecticut-Fact-and-7947251.php


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 6, 2017)

They first say there aren't any.   Then they say they aren't breeding here.  Then finally admit it.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 6, 2017)

If the habitat is right, they will eventually be there.


----------



## Knots (Apr 9, 2017)

Brian26 said:


> The state denies they are here in Connecticut despite all the sightings but a few years ago one was struck and killed on the highway. It had traveled 2000 miles from the Black Hills of South Dakota.
> 
> http://www.newstimes.com/news/article/Robert-Miller-Cougars-in-Connecticut-Fact-and-7947251.php



Yup - I remember that.  It wasn't in the "rural" part of CT either.  More like a suburb of NYC.

This is a good read:


----------



## saewoody (Apr 9, 2017)

Knots said:


> Yup - I remember that.  It wasn't in the "rural" part of CT either.  More like a suburb of NYC.
> 
> This is a good read:
> View attachment 196892



I remember that too. I have a hunting buddy that swears they have been here for quite a few years. He complains that the government in CT won't admit it either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotrek (Apr 23, 2017)

Not surprised been hearing and seeing pictures of cougars in Manitoba last 2-3 years more and more each year.  

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2017)

Not uncommon where there is an abundant source of large food for them like deer.


----------

